# Discovered schemas. Now what ?



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

What the hell do I do now. How do I get rid of them. How do I find the root source of them and unroot them. Any ideas.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

book. buy it

therapist, find one


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

Can't go to therapy. Too scared of interacting with people I don't know. 
No credit card anymore because my mother got rid of her's. 
About to lose my only contact with the outside world because my bro is taking away his computer.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Sorry

Nothing else can be done

Believe it or not, world doesnt owe you a cure

Maybe they have 'bookshops' and 'cash' in your part of the world

Jesus you want me to come to your house and wipe your *** as well?

So you filled in my questionnaire. Well done. It would seem your sense of being entitled to pity doesnt stop you from doing everything.

Recovery? You do it yourself or no one does. Simple. Thats what I had to deal with. Thats what you have to deal with. And I had to figure it the **** out on my own - I didnt have anyone helping. Quit demanding that everyone else honour your victim status and damn well DO SOMETHING.

Jesus

Thats it. Im done. Screw you all.


----------



## Pinzelhead (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Sorry
> 
> Nothing else can be done
> 
> ...


Your first two lines would have been enough. Seems you have anger issues.There is no need for swearing. You have just made my anxiety levels skyrocket.

Just letting you know my situation.

I never even contemplated that I am owed a cure from anyone and certainly not from you.

I'm not looking for pity from you or anyone either. Though I do enjoy the feeling of euphoria I get from self-pity.

You're questionnaire ?!

Where am I DEMANDING anything. Did I DEMAND that you reply. If you helped yourself out why not share it with someone else.


----------

